# Minnesota moldel A treadle



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Hi all,

Fall is near and I am getting more in the mood to sew. DH and I bought a treadle machine several years ago but I have never used it. My son has expressed an intrest in sewing so I thought about my extra machines. I don't plan on letting him use it as it might be discouraging for a begginer but I want to play w/ it. 

All part are there I just need to know how to get the shuttle bobbin to thread and be inserted so it will sew correctly. 

Can this be explaned here or should I try to find a manual. Do they exist and where would I get one? 

I was told that the machine (Minnesota A) was made/sold by Sears and it was a knock off of the Singer model 27/127

Also the needle that is in it looks really big and I am wondering if regular needles will also work? 

I think I need a manual because I also thought about oiling, new belts, and extra bobbins ( currently have 2) Where do I get the info? Who would repair such a machine?


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi  
I have that machine too.
Davis made the original type and you can find the history & info for the machine using that keyword.
Here's a site that has some info
http://www.ismacs.net/davis/home.html

A standard machine needle will not work. That machine takes a very long needle I think a #2 :shrug: 
Just about any sewing machine repair person could fix the machine if it needs it.
There is a lot of info online & I repaired & restore my own.

If you can't find what you need online about the shuttle let me know & I'll take some pictures & post them.
Good luck.


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

Here's some pics  hope it helps. PM me if you have more questions.

Bobbin unwinds with the thread to your left. Slip it into the shuttle this way.









Pull thread all the way down through the slits. Bobbin should spin freely









Insert bobbin pointed side down into carriage 









Needle is threaded from left to right. You may have to fool with the tension to get a perfect stitch. It should pick up when you turn the flywheel towards you. Oil the machine VERY well - especially the underside


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Thank you again for your help. I bought a new belt for it. I found out the belt that was on it was really plastic/rubber covered wire sewn together w/ really heavy thread. 

I am still getting skipped stiches but it is picking up the shuttle thread. I believe the problem is the needle. Now I have to find out what needle it is. The rapair man didn't have the needle to match the one I took him. :Bawling: 

Now I am also working on winding a decent bobbin. It is not winding it like I think it should. it is getting too high on one end and then falling off the bobbin. 

I don't know why I am messing w/ this as I don' t normally like tinkering but this is fun and sewing w/ the treadle rythem is fun. Now if I can just get the stitches to not skip. 

PS Do singer attachment fit? this machine was to be the clone to the singer 27/127 right?


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

Look on Ebay for the needle. It's a #2 if I'm not mistaken

There are a few other places online that have needles.

I don't think Singer attachments fit - but I'm not sure for your machine. The Minnie A's spanned quite a few years. Mine is from 1911.

Good luck


----------

